# She is very lucky to have picked a husband with



## giacinta

Ciao,

Ce l'ho un problema!

Si dice "a" o "di" dopo "fortunato"?

Ho visto:

"Non ci rendiamo conto di quanto siamo fortunati a essere sani".

"Vi ritenete fortunati di essere nati in questo secolo?"


Si puo' usarne tutti e due?
Se no, quale si usa?
Giacinta


----------



## niklavjus

giacinta said:


> Ciao,
> 
> *Ho* un problema!
> 
> Si dice "a" o "di" dopo "fortunato"?
> 
> Ho visto:
> 
> "Non ci rendiamo conto quanto siamo fortunati a essere sani".
> 
> "Vi ritenete fortunati di essere nati in questo secolo?"
> 
> 
> Si *possono* usa*re* tutti e due?
> Se no, quale si usa?
> Giacinta


Ciao, Giacinta.
A seconda dei casi si possono sicuramente usare entrambi, ma non mi saprei dirti se esiste una regola precisa sulla scelta.


----------



## audia

giacinta said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Ce l'ho un problema!
> 
> Si dice "a" o "di" dopo "fortunato"?
> 
> Ho visto:
> 
> "Non ci rendiamo conto di quanto siamo fortunati a essere sani".Non si dice ad essere..?
> 
> "Vi ritenete fortunati di essere nati in questo secolo?"
> 
> 
> Si puo' usarne tutti e due?
> Se no, quale si usa?
> Giacinta


----------



## niklavjus

audia said:
			
		

> "Non ci rendiamo conto di quanto siamo fortunati a essere sani".Non si dice ad essere..?


Non l'ho corretto perché non credo sia un vero errore.
La funzione della "d" attaccata ad "a", "e" ed "o" è eufonica, serve cioè affinché la pronuncia abbia un suono migliore.


----------



## stella_maris_74

niklavjus said:


> Non l'ho corretto perché non credo sia un vero errore.
> La funzione della "d" attaccata ad "a", "e" ed "o" è eufonica, serve cioè affinché la pronuncia abbia un suono migliore.



Niklavjus, you're right. Allow me to complete your contribution:

...e si dovrebbe usare solo quando la parola seguente inizia con la stessa vocale:

ed ecco...
ad andare...
od oggi...

Però è più che altro questione di abitudine e gusto personale usarla anche negli altri casi.

Ciao 

dani


----------



## niklavjus

stella_maris_74 said:


> ...e si dovrebbe usare solo quando la parola seguente inizia con la stessa vocale:


Ciao, stella_maris.

Di questo non sono molto sicuro.  Ma comunque sia ti ringrazio di aver ulteriormente chiarito il punto.


----------



## chefurbo

niklavjus said:


> Ciao, stella_maris.
> 
> Di questo non sono molto sicuro.



Niklavjus, hai ragione. Quella dichiarazione sicuramente non è vera.


----------



## Necsus

chefurbo said:


> Niklavjus, hai ragione. Quella dichiarazione sicuramente non è vera.


L'affermazione di Dani in realtà è assolutamente rispondente a verità. Il ricorso alla 'd eufonica' solo nel caso di vocali uguali non è una regola, ma è certo una tendenza d'uso destinata molto probabilmente a diventarlo: vedi thread in Solo Italiano (off topic).


----------



## niklavjus

L'affermazione di stella_maris non è insensata, ma neanche del tutto "vera". Esprime sinteticamente quanto Necsus espone più estesamente *altrove*: un'opinione non unanimemente condivisa; un consiglio ampiamente negletto, che spero non si traduca mai in imposizione. Ciò, naturalmente, non vuol essere un invito all'uso indiscriminato della "d", non dimentichiamone la funzione, ma solo l'espressione del mio personale dissenso ad una rigida codifica.


----------



## sunkitty

Quando leggevo un articolo italiano, ho visto "ed io" molte volte. Non è corretto?


----------



## Necsus

sunkitty said:


> Leggendo un articolo (in) italiano, ho visto "ed io" molte volte. Non è corretto?


E' grammaticalmente corretto, sì. Ma tende a essere sempre meno frequente nell'uso moderno della lingua, soprattutto quella parlata. Però non è il tema di questo thread, ne ho aperto uno apposito QUI.


----------



## sunkitty

Mi dispiace. Adesso vedo quello thread. 

Ho paura di scrivere in il forum "solo italiano" per che il mio italiano non è buono.


----------



## Necsus

sunkitty said:


> Mi dispiace. Adesso vedo quello thread.
> 
> Ho paura di scrivere nel forum "solo italiano" perché il mio italiano non è buono.


A parte il fatto che non il tuo italiano non mi sembra affatto così scarso, frequentare il forum Solo Italiano è un ottimo modo per migliorarlo! Troverai tantissime persone pronte ad aiutarti correggendoti quando serve.


----------



## giacinta

Hi, 
I posed this question back in 2007 and I still don't understand the response.  ( the conversation trailed off into a discussion of "a essere v. ad essere"!)  
I have the same question 8 years later!  Contesto:  "She is very lucky, she says, to have picked a husband with such a nice ex-wife".
My attempt. " Lei dice di essere stata molto fortunata di aver scelto un marito con un'ex-wife cosi' gentile."  Or should it be " molto fortunata ad aver scelto..."?

grazie in anticipo,
Giacinta


----------



## Blackman

The answer is still ad essere/ ad avere.


----------



## Necsus

giacinta said:


> "Lei dice di essere stata molto fortunata di aver scelto un marito con un'ex-wife cosi' gentile."  Or should it be " molto fortunata ad aver scelto..."?


Hi, giacinta.
But you could say "di aver avuto la grande fortuna di scegliere", if you want to use the preposition _di_.


----------



## giacinta

Blackman said:


> The answer is still ad essere/ ad avere.



"ad essere"?  So it is "Lei dice ad essere stata molto fortunata ad aver scelto un marito...."?


----------



## ohbice

giacinta said:


> Hi,
> I posed this question back in 2007 and I still don't understand the response.  ( the conversation trailed off into a discussion of "a essere v. ad essere"!)
> I have the same question 8 years later!  Contesto:  "She is very lucky, she says, to have picked a husband with such a nice ex-wife".
> My attempt. " Lei dice di essere stata molto fortunata di aver scelto un marito con un'ex-wife cosi' gentile."  Or should it be " molto fortunata ad aver scelto..."?
> 
> grazie in anticipo,
> Giacinta



Dice che è molto fortunata per aver pescato un marito che ha una ex-moglie così gentile.
CIao
p


----------



## Necsus

giacinta said:


> "ad essere"?  So it is "Lei dice ad essere stata molto fortunata ad aver scelto un marito...."?


Giacinta, Black intendeva dire che si usa 'ad avere/ad essere' dopo 'fortunata', non nel resto della tua frase:
"è stata molto fortunata ad aver scelto", o per esempio, "è stata molto fortunata ad essere stata scelta". 


oh said:


> Dice che è molto fortunata per aver pescato un marito che ha una ex-moglie così gentile.


Bice, questa è una costruzione diversa, in cui il 'per aver' sta per 'perché ha', non mi sembra che risponda alla domanda di Giacinta. E personalmente devo dire che comunque non la userei .


----------



## Nino83

giacinta said:


> "ad essere"?  So it is "Lei dice ad essere stata molto fortunata ad aver scelto un marito...."?



Blackman meant "è fortunato ad essere/avere" (but, after the verb "dire" there is "di", so "Lei dice *di* essere stata molto fortunata *ad* aver scelto un marito..."). 

Cross-posted with Necsus.


----------



## ohbice

Necsus said:


> Bice, questa è una costruzione diversa, in cui il 'per aver' sta per 'perché ha', non mi sembra che risponda alla domanda di Giacinta. E personalmente devo dire che comunque non la userei .



Ciao Necsus.
"Lei dice di essere stata molto fortunata di aver scelto un marito con  un'ex-wife cosi' gentile."  Or should it be " molto fortunata ad aver  scelto..."? 
Dici che non potrebbe essere "molto fortunata per aver scelto"? Peccato, io scriverei proprio così. Ma se dici che è sbagliato cambio.


----------



## Necsus

oh said:


> Ciao Necsus.
> "Lei dice di essere stata molto fortunata di aver scelto un marito con  un'ex-wife cosi' gentile."  Or should it be " molto fortunata ad aver  scelto..."?
> Dici che non potrebbe essere "molto fortunata per aver scelto"? Peccato, io scriverei proprio così. Ma se dici che è sbagliato cambio.


Evidentemente oggi ho difficoltà a seguire i tuoi ragionamenti. 
Non so cosa vuoi dire con le frasi tra virgolette né perché le hai riportate, comunque io non ho detto che "non potrebbe essere", ho detto che la domanda di Giacinta riguarda la preposizione da usare dopo 'fortunata', tu stai proponendo un'alternativa che lei in realtà non aveva chiesto, e allora lo dovresti specificare.
Dopo di che, sorvolando sul sarcasmo, io non ho mai detto che qualcosa da te suggerito è sbagliato, ho detto che che personalmente non lo userei.


----------



## Pietruzzo

oh said:


> Ciao Necsus.
> Dici che non potrebbe essere "molto fortunata per aver scelto"? Peccato, io scriverei proprio così.


I think you could use "per" in a different kind of sentence.
Eg. "Bisogna essere fortunati per trovare una buona moglie"
But in the sentence in matter I think the only option is "a"
_She is very lucky, she says, to have picked a husband with such a nice ex-wife_
"E' molto fortunata, dice, ad aver trovato un marito con una ex moglie così simpatica"
By the way, I think that you are "bravo" a scegliere and "fortunato" a trovare.


----------



## ohbice

Necsus said:


> Evidentemente oggi ho difficoltà a seguire i tuoi ragionamenti.
> Non so cosa vuoi dire con le frasi tra virgolette né perché le hai riportate, comunque io non ho detto che "non potrebbe essere", ho detto che la domanda di Giacinta riguarda la preposizione da usare dopo 'fortunata', tu stai proponendo un'alternativa che lei in realtà non aveva chiesto, e allora lo dovresti specificare.
> Dopo di che, sorvolando sul sarcasmo, io non ho mai detto che qualcosa da te suggerito è sbagliato, ho detto che che personalmente non lo userei.



Non è sarcasmo Necsus, ti scrivo magari un mp.
"Per" è un'alternativa alle due proposte formulate da Giacinta. Non l'ho scritto perché mi sembrava autoevidente, ma se non è così chiedo venia.
p


----------



## aliazzina

Nei tuoi esempi suona meglio "A"... ma hai ragione a farti venire il dubbio perché in altri contesti va bene anche usare "di"


----------



## Necsus

aliazzina said:


> Nei tuoi esempi suona meglio "A"... ma hai ragione a farti venire il dubbio perché in altri contesti va bene anche usare "di"


Ciao, aliazzina. Non è che potresti fare l'esempio di un contesto in cui andrebbe bene dire "essere fortunata di"?


----------



## aliazzina

Necsus said:


> Ciao, aliazzina. Non è che potresti fare l'esempio di un contesto in cui andrebbe bene dire "essere fortunata di"?[/QUOTA]
> 
> Hai ragione l'ho scritto malissimo...
> provo a dirlo meglio: "di" va con il verbo avere, "a" con il verbo essere. Esempi:
> "*Ho *la fortuna *di avere* un bravo marito"
> "*Sono *fortunata *ad* essere la moglie di..."


----------



## alicip

Secondo voi, come dovrei tradurre questa frase: "He says he is lucky he is able to keep his job."?
Contesto: la società per cui lavora si trova costretta ad effettuare dei tagli di personale al fine di contrastare il periodo di crisi che sta affrontando.
My try :"Dice di essere fortunato di riuscire a conservare il posto di lavoro."


----------



## aliazzina

alicip said:


> Secondo voi, come dovrei tradurre questa frase: "He says he is lucky he is able to keep his job."?
> Contesto: la società per cui lavora si trova costretta ad effettuare dei tagli di personale al fine di contrastare il periodo di crisi che sta affrontando.
> My try :"Dice di essere fortunato di riuscire a conservare il posto di lavoro."


Letteralmente sarebbe "Sostiene di essere fortunato a riuscire a conservare il suo lavoro" ma secondo me sarebbe meglio "Sostiene di essere fortunato a conservare il proprio posto di lavoro" (ometterei il "riuscire a" perchè in Italiano è una ridondanza pesantissima).


----------



## Nino83

Pietruzzo said:


> I think you could use "per" in a different kind of sentence.
> Eg. "Bisogna essere fortunati per trovare una buona moglie"



Per giacinta: in questo caso "per trovare" è la traduzione di "in order to pick...". 



aliazzina said:


> provo a dirlo meglio: "di" va con il verbo avere, "a" con il verbo essere. Esempi:
> "*Ho *la fortuna *di avere* un bravo marito"
> "*Sono *fortunata *ad* essere la moglie di..."



Alternativa già introdotta nel commento #16.


----------



## Necsus

aliazzina said:


> provo a dirlo meglio: "di" va con il verbo avere, "a" con il verbo essere. Esempi:
> "*Ho *la fortuna *di avere* un bravo marito"
> "*Sono *fortunata *ad* essere la moglie di..."


Ehm... non credo che sia proprio così. Direi piuttosto che 'di' può essere retta da 'ho la fortuna', 'a' da 'sono fortunata'. Vedi post precedenti. 


alicip said:


> Secondo voi, come dovrei tradurre questa frase: "He says he is lucky he is able to keep his job."?
> Contesto: la società per cui lavora si trova costretta ad effettuare dei tagli di personale al fine di contrastare il periodo di crisi che sta affrontando.
> My try :"Dice di essere fortunato di riuscire a conservare il posto di lavoro."


Ciao, Ali. A me "he is able" e il senso generale della frase, in cui non vedo un verbo al passato, danno l'idea di una cosa non ancora effettivamente avvenuta, quindi forse "Dice che sarà fortunato se riuscirà a mantenere..."


----------



## Odysseus54

Secondo me vanno bene tutte e due le opzioni.

Una ricerchina su Google lo conferma, con una parita' sostanziale di numero e qualita' di esempi.


----------

